# Bunk Carpet??



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Going to redo my bunks this weekend! Any specific carpet recommended over others?? As for instillation, the last time I did this on my Pathfinder trailer I just stapled the carpet down! Thoughts??


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm watching this one too - picking up my trailer after some minor repairs and need to recarpet bunks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to much difference in the bunk carpet makers from what I've seen, but they are better then indoor/outdoor carpet from the box stores, which can wear on your hull. Staples are fine, just wrap and staple under the bunks, make sure to install the bolts first, lol. Get decent staples, monel if you can.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Re-did mine a few years ago when I added a couple of centering bunks on the flats boat. Went with a heavy-duty outdoor carpet from Home Depot and it held up well. No tears and the boat slide easily on it with no unusual wear apparent. I did use stainless steel staples that I bought from Sears. Used a hammer to tap in the ends where the carpet was folded over to ensure solid connection. Also, based on the recommendation of Coastal Trailer & Hitch, I left an open strip on the bottom of the wooden bunks so the water would drain and dry out after launching.


----------



## ReelEstate (Aug 20, 2015)

I removed the old carpet and used these covers. They interlock and let the wood breath. Used galvanized roofing nails through the side. They look great and should last forever.
http://www.easternmarine.com/loadrite-plastic-bunk-cover-edge-2-x-6-1008-46


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ReelEstate said:


> I removed the old carpet and used these covers. They interlock and let the wood breath. Used galvanized roofing nails through the side. They look great and should last forever.
> http://www.easternmarine.com/loadrite-plastic-bunk-cover-edge-2-x-6-1008-46


These don't get gritty and scratch the hull at all? I am about to re-bunk my trailer too.


----------



## ReelEstate (Aug 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> These don't get gritty and scratch the hull at all? I am about to re-bunk my trailer too.


Has not been an issue. These were recommended by my trailer guy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ReelEstate said:


> Has not been an issue. These were recommended by my trailer guy.


I've heard trailer guys tell me outrageous things so I wouldn't take it as gospel.


----------



## ReelEstate (Aug 20, 2015)

If you look at them in person, you will see it's highly unlikely to cause any scratches.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Stainless or Monel staples are a must!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I redid my bunks a few years ago and used the heavy duty outdoor carpet from Lowes. Its held up fine. Definitely use the stainless or monel staples.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Bunks slides are the way to go.



http://www.surfixinc.com/surfix_trailer_bunkslides.html


----------

